# I finally got my herd breeders



## Betty Anderson (Jun 7, 2020)

As the title says, I finally got all my breeders, for my meat herd and my wool/meat herd! Here are some pics!! I have wrote BP in the pics that the breeders took. Some of these buns won’t hold still for photos lol My wool herd French angoras: black Doe- Bellatrix Lastrange, fawn Bucks- Barnabas Collins and Gellbert Grindelwald, then my nieces pets- Thumper and Ash who are gray French angora/chinchilla crosses (these I’m pretty sure will be just pets, no plans of breeding or harvesting for meat). 
My meat herd, pretty much meat mutts, Californian/NZ/chinchilla crosses:  REW Doe- Red Queen (aka Snowie), Californian color Baby Doe- Mrs. Lovett. Chinchilla colored Buck- Captain Jack Sparrow (he’s the aggressive one), and baby Buck gray with brown streaks- Sweeney Todd. And then last is my adult full Californian couple- Julia Hoffman and Dean Corso. 
Yes I have a name theme 😂 I did the same with my snakes.
The breeder bred Julia and Dean on Friday, so I hope I’ll have a meat litter soon. We will see.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Jun 10, 2020)

Looks like a good herd! How long have you raised Angoras? That's a breed I've been interested in for a while but am intimidated by the upkeep and I don't think I have a good setup for that type yet.


----------



## MoreAU (Jun 10, 2020)

You have some beautiful animals, and children too. They all look very healthy and happy.


----------



## Betty Anderson (Jun 14, 2020)

I am very new. A little over a month maybe. I know most people like to hand pluck French angora but mine were so matted when I recieved them, I had to shear them like a sheep. I actually found I liked that method to plucking. I talked to a few bigger French Angora fiber raisers and they said the shear also. It’s a “what you prefer” type of deal. Me and my daughter take the sheared rabbits out very other day and we brush them. Their coat is only about 1:4 now, but we want them to be used to the brushing and being handled. So far they are so gentle, and calm. I will be saving up for a blower, I’m not sure how I’ll like that, but it’s been recommend by a few people. So we will see. These fur balls are awesome pets!! Even though I wil be harvesting some for meat.



Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Looks like a good herd! How long have you raised Angoras? That's a breed I've been interested in for a while but am intimidated by the upkeep and I don't think I have a good setup for that type yet.


----------



## Betty Anderson (Jun 14, 2020)

Thank you. They are all enjoying the bunnies ☺️


MoreAU said:


> You have some beautiful animals, and children too. They all look very healthy and happy.


----------



## Niele da Kine (Jan 27, 2021)

This is a basic wool harvest set of tools, although the clippers only work on some coats.  If they're too dense or too matted, the clippers don't work.  The barber's scissors are usually the default choice.  The Ivermectin horse wormer is used to keep away wool mites.  There should also be a set of toenail clippers in the picture to make up a 'full' set of grooming tools.

After the coat gets longer, a brush only tickles the tips of the wool and doesn't really do much.


----------



## Alasgun (Jan 28, 2021)

Welcome from Alaska as well. Folks give me a hard time about naming the rabbits, asking me how i can name them then kill the cute furry things. 
i reply by telling them, you don’t understand. I only name the breeders who stick around a while. it’s they’re children i slaughter and eat!
That typically ends the conversation😳


----------

